# ...anyone up for a party?



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I know I'm not as active on SM as I used to be....I blame it on Facebook! 

But a lot of us met right here years ago and have remained friends. and then one year (maybe 2009 or 2010?) I said "who wants to come to a puppy party?"

....never in a million years did I think people would come here (which is in the middle of no where) for a maltese get together. 

Well....it grew bigger each year! 










This is a resort area and the only problem anymore is finding a place to stay, over time it's becoming harder and harder to find home owners willing to rent for a night or two - they are getting greedy and want only weekly rentals  *sniff*. 

But I'm going to do it again this year on Saturday June 9th - starts around noon and ends...? 

It's good to meet up. You are invited. :thumbsup:

I live across the bridge to Long Beach Island, NJ in a small town called Manahawkin (or Stafford Township). It's possible to find pet friendly hotels in Toms River, maybe Atlantic City (?) and west of here in Mt. Laurel a little drive, but do-able....and maybe even in Beach Haven at the Engleside Inn.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Some year I hope to make it to your puppy party! This is not that year!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I want to come join in the fun badly but like Sherry this year it will not be possible. :blink: Sherry maybe next year we could go together! We could do a road trip and pick up and people pups on the way! I think by then I will need a good 2-3 week vacation! :w00t:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

We can't wait. Always a good time. :chili::chili:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Omg...is that my sweet friend Carol in that picture with Bimmer and McCartney?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

sherry said:


> Some year I hope to make it to your puppy party! This is not that year!


I know what you mean...I didn't even go to the nationals this year! 



Aviannah's Mom said:


> I want to come join in the fun badly but like Sherry this year it will not be possible. :blink: Sherry maybe next year we could go together! We could do a road trip and pick up and people pups on the way! I think by then I will need a good 2-3 week vacation! :w00t:


Sounds like fun to me :thumbsup:



Snowbody said:


> We can't wait. Always a good time. :chili::chili:


...and I can't wait to see you Sue! Hoping we get to meet Lucky....if he's not already in a new home. 



maddysmom said:


> Omg...is that my sweet friend Carol in that picture with Bimmer and McCartney?


Yes, Carol came one year....my eyes aren't doing so good tonight so I can't make out everyone in this picture, lol. We always had so much fun!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I think it's going to be a YES Pat, I've been a bit preoccupied to really get my head around it. I'll make plans and Mom has a Drs appt around May 25 and if there's nothing alarming going on with her, it's a go!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:blush: why oh why do I live in the boom docks, Pat you are one I have longed to meet


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :blush: why oh why do I live in the boom docks, Pat you are one I have longed to meet



Paula that's where I live LOL, but I have to get off this island every now and again. LOL. although maybe you are farther away.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :blush: why oh why do I live in the boom docks, Pat you are one I have longed to meet


I always thought Arkansas was the boon docks! And i live in the Rutt! That's what I call Russellville!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I will be there with Belle and Petey. Sorry to crash your party ladies but I just have to meet my favorite pups.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

jane and addison said:


> I will be there with Belle and Petey. Sorry to crash your party ladies but I just have to meet my favorite pups.


Crash our party? Are you kidding, Addison? We're counting on you being the life of the party!! :chili: You won't be the only guy. Jim's coming too tho I'm sure you'll find him kayaking on the water. :blink: Oh, Pat, do you still have your kayaks?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Maglily said:


> I think it's going to be a YES Pat, I've been a bit preoccupied to really get my head around it. I'll make plans and Mom has a Drs appt around May 25 and if there's nothing alarming going on with her, it's a go!


This is BIG! ...and Brenda makes it again!!! :chili:



Matilda's mommy said:


> :blush: why oh why do I live in the boom docks, Pat you are one I have longed to meet


No Paula, I live in the boon docks...hey...you had a maltese national specialty near you a few years ago, didn't you? Well....nothing here....well maybe Atlantic City 40 minutes south, but I don't gamble...lol



Maglily said:


> Paula that's where I live LOL, but I have to get off this island every now and again. LOL. although maybe you are farther away.


So Brenda will be leaving the boon docks...to go to another boon docks, LMAO




sherry said:


> I always thought Arkansas was the boon docks! And i live in the Rutt! That's what I call Russellville!:HistericalSmiley:


I guess maybe there are a few area that are boon docks...this is one of them too.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

jane and addison said:


> I will be there with Belle and Petey. Sorry to crash your party ladies but I just have to meet my favorite pups.


Oh Addison, it's only crashing when one isn't invited! You ARE Invited...silly!!



Snowbody said:


> Crash our party? Are you kidding, Addison? We're counting on you being the life of the party!! :chili: You won't be the only guy. Jim's coming too tho I'm sure you'll find him kayaking on the water. :blink: Oh, Pat, do you still have your kayaks?


I gave away the other two kayaks I had, but my neighbors all have them, and we share with each other....so we are cool! And even a paddle boat!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> This is BIG! ...and Brenda makes it again!!! :chili:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We are all coming out of the wood work LOL.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

jane and addison said:


> I will be there with Belle and Petey. Sorry to crash your party ladies but I just have to meet my favorite pups.





We are excited to meet you Addison! I'm sure I can speak for others on that.


----------



## unicorn1098 (Oct 3, 2017)

Awww! I love this! How far are you from NYC? I'm in ****'s Kitchen. Wondering if it's possible for Dolly and I to turn it into a day trip. <3


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I think it's about 2 or 2 1/2 hours from NYC.

Sue (Snowbody) would be a better person to answer this question. she's coming from NYC.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*When do I have to let you know by?*

_I'll have to get back to you on that, when is your deadline to let you know by?? _I had thought for sure by now our kitchen reno would have been completed but it isn't. They demoed it and began working on it mid October of last year 2017 that was 8 months ago, and still no kitchen!!....Word of advice NEVER EVER HIRE HOME DEPOT TO DO A RENO OF YOUR HOME!:angry: And we don't even have a very large kitchen it's only 12 x 12 so go figure? They keep having to redo their botched work:blink:. 

The contractor Home Depot provided stopped working and stopped calling & nothing is finished. They let our building permit expire and that's the last we heard from them. They have also damaged our house during the process. It's been a nightmare. We had to go to the higher ups in Home Depot and are now waiting on them to do something about this. And so for that reason were just not sure yet if we can come to the party, although we'd really love to and Lord knows we need a fun break :thumbsup:! A day trip to meet you and everyone and their fur kids, that would be so perfect:w00t:! Hubby, Baby & I are in Northern Jersey so probably wouldn't need to rent a room we would probably drive a round trip in the same day.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

LOVE_BABY said:


> _I'll have to get back to you on that, when is your deadline to let you know by?? _I had thought for sure by now our kitchen reno would have been completed but it isn't. They demoed it and began working on it mid October of last year 2017 that was 8 months ago, and still no kitchen!!....Word of advice NEVER EVER HIRE HOME DEPOT TO DO A RENO OF YOUR HOME!:angry: And we don't even have a very large kitchen it's only 12 x 12 so go figure? They keep having to redo their botched work:blink:.
> 
> The contractor Home Depot provided stopped working and stopped calling & nothing is finished. They let our building permit expire and that's the last we heard from them. They have also damaged our house during the process. It's been a nightmare. We had to go to the higher ups in Home Depot and are now waiting on them to do something about this. And so for that reason were just not sure yet if we can come to the party, although we'd really love to and Lord knows we need a fun break :thumbsup:! A day trip to meet you and everyone and their fur kids, that would be so perfect:w00t:! Hubby, Baby & I are in Northern Jersey so probably wouldn't need to rent a room we would probably drive a round trip in the same day.


I hope you can make it. We have a show here called "Go Public" try calling one of those type shows or threaten to, if the higher ups are not moving fast enough. I had enough after almost a year of not getting anywhere with my hardwood flooring (with RONA hardware) and finally called the head office in Montreal and they had things moving in days.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Maglily said:


> I hope you can make it. We have a show here called "Go Public" try calling one of those type shows or threaten to, if the higher ups are not moving fast enough. I had enough after almost a year of not getting anywhere with my hardwood flooring (with RONA hardware) and finally called the head office in Montreal and they had things moving in days.


We need a show like that in the USA! The closest one I know of is a segment on the evening news called 'Shame on you' I think. Where they track down wrong doers of all types and confront them, bad land lords, towing companies, construction companies and the like. We went to the store manager, but then next step is to go over her head if we don't hear more soon. It's been 2 weeks since we went to her and have only received a weak email or two and no more work has been done. I think our next step will have to be corporate headquarters if the manager doesn't resolve it.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

sherry said:


> Some year I hope to make it to your puppy party! This is not that year!


Pat, me too! I wish I could be there.

In the meantime, I always enjoy looking at your wonderful puppy party pictures! It always amazes me, that no matter what seems to be going on in your life ... you continue to host these fabulous and fun parties every year. And, I have to smile, when that every once in a while, throughout the years ... at least one person will ask you when the next puppy party will be held. :yes:

In your attached picture ... I recognize at least half of the party goers. Tammy with her adorable little girl, Summer. Kerry, Lynn, Elaine, Edith, with her son, Sue, Diana, and even Mrs. World 2018 ... Alice Lee Gianetta! The woman next to Kerry looks like Debbie, but it could be someone else. The woman with the hat, in front of Lynn, reminds me of Nanci. And, the gal in the back, near Edith's right, looks like Laura (who gifted everyone with the lovely Maltese wine glasses). And, just to name a few of so many pictured pups ... Darla, Fallon, Tyler, Ava, Alolani, Mia, Gemma Bean, Benny and Emma. :wub: 

Pat, needless to say, I am looking forward to this years puppy party pictures! You are the best party hostess! :tender:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

LOVE_BABY said:


> _I'll have to get back to you on that, when is your deadline to let you know by?? _I had thought for sure by now our kitchen reno would have been completed but it isn't. They demoed it and began working on it mid October of last year 2017 that was 8 months ago, and still no kitchen!!....Word of advice NEVER EVER HIRE HOME DEPOT TO DO A RENO OF YOUR HOME!:angry: And we don't even have a very large kitchen it's only 12 x 12 so go figure? They keep having to redo their botched work:blink:.
> 
> The contractor Home Depot provided stopped working and stopped calling & nothing is finished. They let our building permit expire and that's the last we heard from them. They have also damaged our house during the process. It's been a nightmare. We had to go to the higher ups in Home Depot and are now waiting on them to do something about this. And so for that reason were just not sure yet if we can come to the party, although we'd really love to and Lord knows we need a fun break :thumbsup:! A day trip to meet you and everyone and their fur kids, that would be so perfect:w00t:! Hubby, Baby & I are in Northern Jersey so probably wouldn't need to rent a room we would probably drive a round trip in the same day.


There is no time limit! If on that day you feel like getting away, get in your car and drive down here. I'm sorry about your renovations, sounds like a nightmare


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Pat, me too! I wish I could be there.
> 
> In the meantime, I always enjoy looking at your wonderful puppy party pictures! It always amazes me, that no matter what seems to be going on in your life ... you continue to host these fabulous and fun parties every year. And, I have to smile, when that every once in a while, throughout the years ... at least one person will ask you when the next puppy party will be held. :yes:
> 
> ...


I think this year may be smaller than other years, but we still have fun getting together. People used to rent houses on the island, but for some reason, it's almost impossible to find a house that an owner will rent for a weekend (they hold out for a full week rental) plus a dog.....it's not easy any more. I have one guest room and already have a few guests staying here, wish my house was larger!!!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Question:*



The A Team said:


> There is no time limit! If on that day you feel like getting away, get in your car and drive down here. I'm sorry about your renovations, sounds like a nightmare


I'm glad, and I'll keep that in mind! How do we find out where it is
if we do decide to come at close to the last minute? We don't need to have that information of course unless we are actually going to come. Just need to know how to find out. Only if we are able to come that is. I'm guessing you don't want to post info here on this forum understandably due to privacy reasons. Should I PM you closer to the date if we are able to come? And when is the date? Somehow I missed that. I know it's in June sometime.
--Thanks!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

LOVE_BABY said:


> I'm glad, and I'll keep that in mind! How do we find out where it is
> if we do decide to come at close to the last minute? We don't need to have that information of course unless we are actually going to come. Just need to know how to find out. Only if we are able to come that is. I'm guessing you don't want to post info here on this forum understandably due to privacy reasons. Should I PM you closer to the date if we are able to come? And when is the date? Somehow I missed that. I know it's in June sometime.
> --Thanks!



I just sent you a personal message. It's on June 9th...Saturday starting around noon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

LOVE_BABY said:


> We need a show like that in the USA! The closest one I know of is a segment on the evening news called 'Shame on you' I think. Where they track down wrong doers of all types and confront them, bad land lords, towing companies, construction companies and the like. We went to the store manager, but then next step is to go over her head if we don't hear more soon. It's been 2 weeks since we went to her and have only received a weak email or two and no more work has been done. I think our next step will have to be corporate headquarters if the manager doesn't resolve it.


 What a nightmare. I would indeed think of getting in touch with "Better Get Bacquero" - Lynda Bacquero at Channel 4 news. They have a very good track record of getting results from this type of thing. https://www.nbcnewyork.com/investigations/Better-Get-Baquero-365441091.html. I don't think Shame on You has as much clout. I also find that if you make a big complaint on Twitter and/or FB on the offending company's page (esp twitter) suddenly you get the attention because they want to shut up the complaint. We used HD in Vermont to design our kitchen but wisely used our own contractor! Good luck. Hope you get to Pat's.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Snowbody said:


> What a nightmare. I would indeed think of getting in touch with "Better Get Bacquero" - Lynda Bacquero at Channel 4 news. They have a very good track record of getting results from this type of thing. https://www.nbcnewyork.com/investigations/Better-Get-Baquero-365441091.html. I don't think Shame on You has as much clout. I also find that if you make a big complaint on Twitter and/or FB on the offending company's page (esp twitter) suddenly you get the attention because they want to shut up the complaint. We used HD in Vermont to design our kitchen but wisely used our own contractor! Good luck. Hope you get to Pat's.


Susan, sorry for the delayed reply, just seeing this now! Thanks for the advice! I didn't know the name fo the show you mentioned or the womans name so thanks for giving them to me, although I have seen the show many times I didn't know them. I'm not on Facebook or Twitter unfortunately so I would have to join them to do that, I may just have to though. If it comes down to that I will have to. We have an appointment with a higher up at Home Depot next week & hope it has good results. If not I'll consider what you said ---Thank You!:thumbsup: 

P.S. yeah I hope I can go to Pat's too, maybe I'll get to meet you there if Hubby and I can go. If not this year maybe next year then.


----------

